
If the Moon Was Only 1 Pixel - gk1
http://joshworth.com/dev/pixelspace/pixelspace_solarsystem.html
======
kazinator
Very nice. I have only a tiny suggestion: maybe add some tooltips so that if
we (desktop users) hover the mouse over, say, The Sun, some facts pop up, like
how many pixels wide is this, and such.

------
HoopleHead
Needs a way to easily get back to the start. I accidentally clicked
_something_ on screen that took me out beyond the orbit of Jupiter. Trying to
scroll back to the start will take forever!

Other than that, nice work!

~~~
x1798DE
Not sure if something has changed since you left this comment, but the
astrological / alchemical symbols at the top of the page are links directly to
the sun and each of the planets.

------
gespadas
Awesome !!!

